# New Here... New to Photography



## sans (Aug 10, 2015)

I am new to Photography,Wanted to buy Canon 1200D or 700D with Kit lens [ 18-55mm/55-250mm IS II Lens]. Which will be a better choice as a beginner?


----------



## UjaiDidida (Aug 14, 2015)

I like the ergonomic on the 700D, but if your budget is limiting, 1200D can be a good start. I would also suggest a 100D because it shares almost the same features of the 700D but a bit smaller and cheaper, better ergonomic than the 1200D and the sensor is newer too.

For the kit, I would suggest an 18-135mm or just take both 18-55mm and 55-250mm!

Lenses beginners should have after the kit!: EFS10-18mm, EFS55-250mm, EF50mm f/1.8
Consumer lens with STM are the latest version.

I would prefer getting a cheaper camera so that you can spend more on lenses and accessories.

All the best.


----------



## goodguy (Aug 15, 2015)

Old cameras, for a little more you can get the T6i or T6S (which I think its the 750D but I am not sure) worth the extra cash in my opinion.


----------



## goob4114 (Aug 20, 2015)

You'll be happy with either one of these cameras as a beginner.  I'd get the cheaper one and have more for accessories or lenses as someone already suggested.  As far as image quality goes, they are pretty much equal. 

I'm not sure if you were deciding between those two lenses you mentioned or if you are getting both regardless of which camera you get.  If it is the former, I strongly suggest the 18-55 over the 55-250 for starting out if you can only afford one.  The 18-55 is a FAR more universal focal range.  You'll regret choosing the 55-250 the first time you want to take a picture of more than one person indoors, and people will think you're a little off your rocker when they ask you to take their picture and you say, "Ok...hang on" - and walk back 30 feet to get the shot (exaggerated, but you get the point hopefully!).


----------

